

Just Manic Enough: Seeking Perfect Entrepreneurs - alexwestholm
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/19/business/19entre.html

======
alexwestholm
Single page link:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/19/business/19entre.html?page...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/19/business/19entre.html?pagewanted=all)

